
Ask HN: An advanced Computer Science curriculum for kids stuck at home? - hammerbrostime
My two kids (12 and 15) are newly stuck at home, and I&#x27;m looking at it as a great opportunity to teach them more computer science than they might learn at school. Both have mastered what Scratch has to offer them, and I&#x27;m looking for something more in-depth than what Code.org and Khan Academy have to offer - especially if we might actually be stuck home for a long. In particular, I want them to move beyond the block-oriented programming pedagogy used by Code.org and Scratch.<p>What resources can you recommend that are in-depth and age-appropriate? I&#x27;d be open to college-level textbook recommendations.
======
pdm55
Small Basic

[https://smallbasic-publicwebsite.azurewebsites.net/](https://smallbasic-
publicwebsite.azurewebsites.net/)

[https://www.kidwaresoftware.com/computerscienceforkidssmallb...](https://www.kidwaresoftware.com/computerscienceforkidssmallbasicvisualbasiccsharpjavasecularhomeschoolprogrammingtutorials/)

html + javascipt

[https://www.freecodecamp.org/](https://www.freecodecamp.org/)

[https://www.freecodecamp.org/news/i-completed-the-entire-
fre...](https://www.freecodecamp.org/news/i-completed-the-entire-freecodecamp-
curriculum-in-a-month-while-recording-everything/)

------
LarryMade2
You might try Processing as a language, gives them a platform to experiment
with coding with quick audio/visual results:
[https://processing.org/](https://processing.org/)

Another is give them a old PC or laptop with a blanked HDD and a distro
disk/usb (or balank medium and instruct them to choose one on distrowatch) and
let them a taste of setting up a system.

------
RNeff
Khan Academy has programming classes, including both AP courses. Also look at
their Pixar in a Box classes. Free

EdX has a bunch of college level CS courses, including several verions of
Harvard's CS50 courses. Start with Introduction to CS. Free to audit.

------
artemisyna
Depending on what you think your kids would be interested, looking through a
few university courses might be a good call.

Most top CS schools (Stanford, MIT, CMU) have some sort of online lectures.
There's also always Udacity/edx as well.

------
verroq
[http://cs50.harvard.edu/x/2020](http://cs50.harvard.edu/x/2020)

------
surre
[https://csunplugged.org/en/](https://csunplugged.org/en/)

------
jimmySixDOF
well code academy has some program they say is for high school kids at home
due to school closures - not sure if it fits but you can look:

[1] [https://pro.codecademy.com/learn-from-
home/](https://pro.codecademy.com/learn-from-home/)

